# Strange noise while running ATITool 0.0.22



## Simon6795 (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi, I've got a slight problem with ATITool 0.0.22. It's probably nothing to worry about but when the 3d view is opened and the cube is spinning i hear a strange noise like a fan sruggling to spin (a squealy type noise). This ONLY happens when the cube is spinning not while it is stationery. I haven't got a clue why this happens but i think its my CPU fan but it never happens while playing games/benchmarks or any other app. I'm totally stumped!! Any ideas?

  Cheers,


System Specs: 

 AMD Athlon XP 3000+ 333 FSB
 1 GB Samsung DDR 400
 Gigabyte GA-7N400 Pro2 (Rev 2)
 Sapphire 9800 Pro 256 MB Flashed to Sapphire 9800 XT
 Soundblaster Augidy Player
 Windows XP S/P 2
 Cat 4.9 Beta drivers


----------



## nightelf84 (Sep 5, 2004)

I have the same problem after i upgraded my Video card from a PowerColor 9600PRO to a HIS 9800PRO.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 5, 2004)

this sound comes from the voltage regulation circuitry on the video card .. in certain situations the coils start emitting sounds - this is nothing to worry about. in theory it should happen to every card, just in different situations (varies between individual cards)


----------



## Simon6795 (Sep 5, 2004)

Ok thanks for the info guys, just wondered what it could be it didn't sound too healthy!! Cheers, Si.


----------



## math (Sep 6, 2004)

for some reason my x800 pro with a silencer 4 on it makes that sound all the time (at all percentages). It aint the fan cuz i stopped it with my finger for a split sec and the sound continues. Is there a way to get rid of the sounds? Other then shutting the fan off


----------



## acrowley23 (Sep 9, 2004)

with 3d marks 03 my PSU 550W superSilent makes such a noise...intervalls of "little pieps"...must be different voltages working hard when staring a Benchmark or other heavy Apps...but it's only with 3dMarks03...


----------

